# Breeding E6 heifers



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

What would you breed some big solid E6 heifers to? Thinking about a Beefmaster, or Angus, or maybe Brangus. I have a Very nice Brahman bull LBW that would put bone but to much ear. I was thinking about buying a Hereford bull. I a chance to get a nice stout North Dakota Hereford bull.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I would go with the Hereford.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am like Swv....I would go with the Hereford in hopes of some nice red baldy calves / ******* calves....they do well here...and I would expect they would do the same across the river....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would also agree with the Hereford. Baldy's are hard to beat and you will have the Hybrid Vigor.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

What is an "E6" heifer?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.beefmasters.org/bbuprograms_commercial_e6female.php

That's what I found.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&rct=j&q=e6%20heifer&ved=0ahUKEwjUyvmevLfLAhVlkoMKHYXZB88QFggnMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.beefmasters.org%2Fpdf%2Fe6%2FE6_Brochure.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFcy0OSTMPs9ADsinuvRVGE_CeCbw&sig2=bFGQ1V_W_9pWyH6m_jjyFQ


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hereford


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd put that Brahman bull on them. Especially since you already own him. Beefmaster x Brahman throws some heck of a good 3/4 blood type heifers. We have a handful of them.


----------

